# Hopper OTA USB Price?



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how much the Hopper OTA USB module cost direct from Dish? I'm having Dish installed this Friday. I can pick one up on Ebay for $37 and probably have it here in time for the installation which would be ideal. If it is considerably cheaper from Dish I'll wait though. Thanks.

Although I can log on to the Dish website, it won't allow me to order or show prices for anything until after the installation.


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I would be happy to assist you. An OTA Module through us is $30. Please let me know if you have any questions or PM me if you would like to purchase one.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

PM sent, thanks.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

I paid my installer $40 for it. Frankly, I'd buy it from the installer (be he an independent or Dish contractor) so there would be no hassle in exchanging it should it be defective. BTW, LOVE mine!


----------



## Gt1948 (Jul 17, 2016)

CheriT @ DISH Network said:


> I would be happy to assist you. An OTA Module through us is $30. Please let me know if you have any questions or PM me if you would like to purchase one.


Hi Cheri
Im on a 922now and want to upgrade to hopper 3. Everytime i ask about the usb ota, dish tells me its out of stock.??

Is this not avaible until after you do upgrade?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not sure about presently, but when I got my 2 Hoppers, the OTA adapter did not appear on the Dish site until after the Hoppers were acitvated on the account.


----------



## Loppy101 (Jul 22, 2007)

No one at Dish can answer this, be it in email, chat, rep at state fair,etc. With the OTA tuner on a Hopper 3, can ALL tvs in the house see the OTA channels in the guide, can they be viewed on all tvs, and recorded from all TVs?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Loppy101 said:


> No one at Dish can answer this, be it in email, chat, rep at state fair,etc. With the OTA tuner on a Hopper 3, can ALL tvs in the house see the OTA channels in the guide, can they be viewed on all tvs, and recorded from all TVs?


Yes all tvs can see the OTA channels in the guide.
Yes and yes.
But this is only a single tuner so it cannot be used simultaneously by all TVs'.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Also, if you have two Hoopers, the OTA is not shared between multiple Hoppers.

And, though Super Joeys have a USB port, you cannot use the OTA adapter on a Super Joey. Only Hoppers support the OTA USB device.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=es194858About $41.00

Amazon has it out of stock.

Someone was selling one for $115 on E-bay.


----------

